# A-10 support



## sunny91 (Jan 4, 2008)

A-10 support the ground troup..


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice clip, the true meaning of close air support.... It was all fun and games until that Warthog dropped 600 meters away....


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Geez, talk about landscaping that thing probably moved 2 yards of dirt i do not want to be on the end of that gun


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 5, 2008)

Cool


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice and "cool" until the second run. That was plenty close. These guys are more concerned about watching instead of keeping their head down. Squad Leader should have chewed their butts for that.


----------

